# The quality of Cruze's backup camera?



## Starks8 (Jul 20, 2011)

To those who currently have a 2013 Cruze with the new OEM backup camera or have at least tested it out, I wanted to know what you think of it and its quality?! How is the camera quality overall? Is color true? Is pixel good?... because from the pics I have seen (Google), the quality looks sub par from what the other newer chevy automobiles have. 

Already from what I saw, the Cruze's backup camera doesnt have the guidance lines (unless you can cut them on in a features menu?) which I think is ridiculous especially because from what I have seen the newer 2012 and 2013 Chevy/Buick (malibu/verano) releases that have the backup camera have the guidance lines and I'm scratching my head trying to figure out why the Cruze's would be different?

I don't want to jump to negative conclusions about the Cruze's backup camera but I really hope chevy just didn't throw some poor quality backup camera that's no better then some cheap aftermarket camera on the Cruze to simply try to appease and get more money out of potential buyers like myself that desired more tech/safety features. 

Any thoughts, reviews?


----------



## 2013Cruze (Aug 4, 2012)

Picture quality is good but the color quality Isn't that good very bland colors.


----------



## Starks8 (Jul 20, 2011)

2013Cruze said:


> Picture quality is good but the color quality Isn't that good very bland colors.


Thanks 2013! Unfortunately, I figured as much from the few google pictures ive seen but I figured I ask anyway. Too bad this backup camera isnt anything to really write home about. Do you have any idea if there is a option in the features menu to cut on/off guidance lines at all? Thanks!


----------



## 2013Cruze (Aug 4, 2012)

Starks8 said:


> Thanks 2013! Unfortunately, I figured as much from the few google pictures ive seen but I figured I ask anyway. Too bad this backup camera isnt anything to really write home about. Do you have any idea if there is a option in the features menu to cut on/off guidance lines at all? Thanks!


From what time I played around with setting I'd have to say no. Also if you were wondering about the enhanced safety package it's lights on the mirrors that light up when it senses cars in your blinds spots no beeps at all.


----------



## Starks8 (Jul 20, 2011)

2013Cruze said:


> From what time I played around with setting I'd have to say no. Also if you were wondering about the enhanced safety package it's lights on the mirrors that light up when it senses cars in your blinds spots no beeps at all.


Oh okay, bummer! Also I guess just having a light flash up is okay but a optional beep to accompany the light would be nice too. No option for a beep in the menu setting?


----------



## 2013Cruze (Aug 4, 2012)

Starks8 said:


> Oh okay, bummer! Also I guess just having a light flash up is okay but a optional beep to accompany the light would be nice too. No option for a beep in the menu setting?


No there's not you just have to pay attention to your mirrors when they sense a car in your blind spot it lights up in orange and stays lit up till the car is out of range. But the negative thing about is you have to pay more attention to your mirrors than your use to doing at least I think anyway.


----------



## Starks8 (Jul 20, 2011)

2013Cruze said:


> No there's not you just have to pay attention to your mirrors when they sense a car in your blind spot it lights up in orange and stays lit up till the car is out of range. But the negative thing about is you have to pay more attention to your mirrors than your use to doing at least I think anyway.


Oh okay, got cha! So any answers yet on how to post your pictures/videos?


----------



## 2013Cruze (Aug 4, 2012)

The Verano has the enhanced safety package for 2013 to but don't know if it's the same or a little more advanced.


----------



## 2013Cruze (Aug 4, 2012)

Starks8 said:


> Oh okay, got cha! So any answers yet on how to post pictures your pictures/videos?


Someone said I could try to put in a photobucket account and than try to link here that way but haven't try that yet.


----------



## Starks8 (Jul 20, 2011)

Well I know from google images that the Verano's backup camera at least has the guidance lines and seemingly better picture/color quality as well!


----------



## Starks8 (Jul 20, 2011)

I hope you're kidding! I have been following this forum and dreaming of buying the cruze for about as long as its been in the states! To suggest for me to buy a Verano to me is blasphemous (check the profile), lol! 

The base Verano still doesn't have all the features I would want although the rear view camera is standard and it resembles the Cruze in a few areas. Going to the convenience package Verano is too expensive and besides, the Verano really isn't my style. Maybe if I was in my 40's or something but I'm only 26 and the Cruze is my dream car!


----------



## 2013Cruze (Aug 4, 2012)

Starks8 said:


> I hope you're kidding! I have been following this forum and dreaming of buying the cruze for about as long as its been in the states! To suggest for me to buy a Verano to me is blasphemous (check the profile), lol!
> 
> The base Verano still doesn't have all the features I would want although the rear view camera is standard and it resembles the Cruze in a few areas. Going to the convenience package Verano is too expensive and besides, the Verano really isn't my style. Maybe if I was in my 40's or something but I'm only 26 and the Cruze is my dream car!


Was kind of kidding lol maybe chevy will improve the camara quality later in the model year.


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

Want to improve the quality of what you see? Look out the back window.


To upload pictures, there's a little picture icon - 3rd over to the right from the smiley. Click it, then upload your image to the site. Video links will have to be through Youtube or Photobucket or the like.


----------



## Starks8 (Jul 20, 2011)

2013Cruze said:


> Was kind of kidding lol maybe chevy will improve the camara quality later in the model year.


Haha, maybe they will.


----------



## 2013Cruze (Aug 4, 2012)

jblackburn said:


> Want to improve the quality of what you see? Look out the back window.
> 
> 
> To upload pictures, there's a little picture icon - 3rd over to the right from the smiley. Click it, then upload your image to the site. Video links will have to be through Youtube or Photobucket or the like.


Thanks I'll have to give it a try.


----------



## 2013Cruze (Aug 4, 2012)

Might have to go check out a Verano just to compare it's back up camara to the one in the Cruze.


----------



## Starks8 (Jul 20, 2011)

2013Cruze said:


> Might have to go check out a Verano just to compare it's back up camara to the one in the Cruze.


good idea unless it wines up being better and causing some resentment, lol


----------



## 2013Cruze (Aug 4, 2012)

Starks8 said:


> good idea unless it wines up being better and causing some resentment, lol


It's a chance I'll have to take(lol)


----------



## Starks8 (Jul 20, 2011)

Yupp, either way I guess it won't change anything, you've bought the 2013 cruze right? Also how is the camera at twilight/night time?


----------



## 2013Cruze (Aug 4, 2012)

Starks8 said:


> Yupp, either way I guess it won't change anything, you've bought the 2013 cruze right? Also how is the camera at twilight/night time?


I took a 3 year lease this time 10$ less than I was paying a month for my 2012 LTZ. Picture at night is well lit and very clear just the color of everything is very light no matter what time of day.

The color is better on my I phone 4.


----------



## Starks8 (Jul 20, 2011)

2013Cruze said:


> I took a 3 year lease this time 10$ less than I was paying a month for my 2012 LTZ. Picture at night is well lit and very clear just the color of everything is very light no matter what time of day.
> 
> The color is better on my I phone 4.


oh okay, got cha. so any chance of some pics soon?


----------



## 2013Cruze (Aug 4, 2012)

Starks8 said:


> oh okay, got cha. so any chance of some pics soon?


I've tried twice now my I phone keeps giving me an error message (I don't know what I doing wrong)


----------



## Starks8 (Jul 20, 2011)

maybe download them to your pc and then try to upload them that way instead of from your phone.


----------



## 2013Cruze (Aug 4, 2012)

Starks8 said:


> maybe download them to your pc and then try to upload them that way instead of from your phone.


Our computer crashed about a month ago with 2 little girls to support we can't really afford to replace it right now. My daughters are why I wanted a 2013 Cruze for the extra safety features it has.


----------



## 2013Cruze (Aug 4, 2012)

I just checked on a 2013 Buick Verano back up camera there's no difference at all to the one in the Cruze (the Verano also doesn't have guidance lines)


----------



## Starks8 (Jul 20, 2011)

2013Cruze said:


> I just checked on a 2013 Buick Verano back up camera there's no difference at all to the one in the Cruze (the Verano also doesn't have guidance lines)


That's strange because this picture of the 2013 buick verano's backup camera shows it with the lines, which makes me think and hopeful that mybe the lines can be a option that can be tuned on and off?
However the secod picture link shows the verano backup camera without the guidance lines, so who knows?

http://gmauthority.com/blog/2012/07/2013-buick-verano-to-offer-rear-vision-camera-standard/

http://autos.jacksonville.com/Autos?tp=AUTOS.JACKSONVILLE.COM&category=Popups&temp_type=detail&tl=8&listing_id=47477213&p=http%3A%2F%2Fi.aultec.com%2Fv%2F71%2F10698%2Ftxt%2FDFBD2B9381C74EEE87EB6CDA640DD498.jpg%3Fmod%3D201208290000


----------



## 2013Cruze (Aug 4, 2012)

I asked the salemen about the guidance lines we tried for a good 10 to 15 mins trying to figure it out he even went and asked his GM if he new anything about it. The Verano back up camara pic quality and color quality and features were exactly the same as the camera in the cruze. The enhanced safety package in the Verano is the same also no difference at all.


----------



## gregh2000 (Oct 13, 2011)

Not sure if it works on the Cruze but on the Equinox when you shift to reverse and the cam is on you can hit menu/sel button a couple of times to get into the cam settings. You can adjust the contrast and brightness. Might help a bit.


----------



## Starks8 (Jul 20, 2011)

gregh2000 said:


> Not sure if it works on the Cruze but on the Equinox when you shift to reverse and the cam is on you can hit menu/sel button a couple of times to get into the cam settings. You can adjust the contrast and brightness. Might help a bit.


Thanks, does the equinox's menu have a options for guidance lines setting too?


----------



## 2013Cruze (Aug 4, 2012)

The rear vision camera for the Cruze does have guidance lines I finally figure it out how to set them.


----------



## Starks8 (Jul 20, 2011)

2013Cruze said:


> The rear vision camera for the Cruze does have guidance lines I finally figure it out how to set them.


Are you serious?!!! NICE!!! How did you figure it out and how do you do it? I'm glad I make such a big fuss over this now, lol! Did you figure out how or if you can change the coloring?


----------



## 2013Cruze (Aug 4, 2012)

Starks8 said:


> Are you serious?!!! NICE!!! How did you figure it out and how do you do it? I'm glad I make such a big fuss over this now, lol! Did you figure out how or if you can change the coloring?


To be honest my wife figure it out she took the time to read the owners manual and read how to do it. (don't I feel stuipd)


----------



## Starks8 (Jul 20, 2011)

2013Cruze said:


> To be honest my wife figure it out she took the time to read the owners manual and read how to do it. (don't I feel stuipd)


Hahaha, yeah I guess reading the manual always helps, lol! Well good job either way. ****, Im just happy to know the guidance lines are there. Maybe your wife can find out if the color of the camera can be adjusted?


----------



## 2013Cruze (Aug 4, 2012)

Starks8 said:


> Hahaha, yeah I guess reading the manual always helps, lol! Well good job either way. ****, Im just happy to know the guidance lines are there. Maybe your wife can find out if the color of the camera can be adjusted?


There's contrast and brightness setting that much I can tell you.


----------



## Starks8 (Jul 20, 2011)

ok cool


----------



## gregh2000 (Oct 13, 2011)

The Equinox has the lines under the config-display-then camera or something like that. The lines bend when you turn the wheel showing where you will end up.


----------



## Starks8 (Jul 20, 2011)

gregh2000 said:


> The Equinox has the lines under the config-display-then camera or something like that. The lines bend when you turn the wheel showing where you will end up.


I wonder if the lines on the cruze bend with the turn of the steering wheel?


----------



## 2013Cruze (Aug 4, 2012)

Starks8 said:


> I wonder if the lines on the cruze bend with the turn of the steering wheel?


Yep...


----------



## NickD (Dec 10, 2011)

Is it worth to trade off my 2012 for a 2013 Cruze to get a back up camera? And do I really need one for a 14' long car?

With yearly model changes, why do they do that, never know if you are getting improvements or whether they found ways to cheapen it up.

Could sure use a backup camera on my motorhome, plastered those 3M wide view lenses all over the place even picking one out with a large rear window I can see using the center rear view mirror. Side views are not enough. Do have some spares, could try that out on my Cruze, but to one side.


----------



## ctrider (Sep 9, 2012)

I've just been double checking my RVC and it does not have the optional guidelines on my 2013 ECO. I read through the manual and it's pretty simple to tell, hit the Config button, select display, and select Rear Camera Options. Mine only has On/Off feature for the camera; no option for the guidelines. So I'm thinking this may be part of the upgrade to the Pioneer system or part of the URPA (rear park assist) option. 

I see that 2013Cruze has an LTZ which probably has the upgraded touch screen.


----------



## Starks8 (Jul 20, 2011)

Any members that have a 2013 Cruze with the 7 inch color touch screen, nav, backup camera and all the related packages, care to put up a pic of the guidance lines that the cruze supposedly has? I tried to call Chevy customer service to confirm what 2013cruze told me, which was that it does have the guidance lines but they were absolutely no help and I cant understand how they even have that type of job when all they do is answer your questions by reading stuff off the Chevrolet web site; **** i can do that!


----------



## Buckshot (Oct 7, 2012)

2013Cruze said:


> The rear vision camera for the Cruze does have guidance lines I finally figure it out how to set them.


I have been through the manual and while it does mention my car "may" have this option, sadly it does not. I found the rear camera options and guidance lines is not one of them. YMMV


----------



## Starks8 (Jul 20, 2011)

Buckshot said:


> I have been through the manual and while it does mention my car "may" have this option, sadly it does not. I found the rear camera options and guidance lines is not one of them. YMMV


Hey Buckshot, do you have all the new safety and tech features in your cruze? It seems like maybe adding certain tech options like the backup sensors may be attached to if your cruze has the guidelines or not. Not sure, if that truly the case but thought i'd throw it out there to see if its true. I wish I could get a final yes or no on this question, once and for all. 

I dont know why Chevy would put it in their manual that the car "may" have this option of rear view guidance lines, if indeed none of the Cruzes would ? I also hope 2013Cruze wouldn't just flat out lie about his cruze having the guidance lines if they really didn't. That's why I asked him or others for pictures either proving that they are or are not an option.


----------



## Buckshot (Oct 7, 2012)

I can tell you that mine does not have an option for guidance lines and yes i have the ESP package. Could a firmware update bring this option? I'm not sure, but i can say that it is not a deal breaker... at least for me. YMMV


----------



## Starks8 (Jul 20, 2011)

Buckshot said:


> I can tell you that mine does not have an option for guidance lines and yes i have the ESP package. Could a firmware update bring this option? I'm not sure, but i can say that it is not a deal breaker... at least for me. YMMV


You may be on to something about it being a part of a firmware update. Or maybe its in the manuals now for the new cruzes that are going to be released in actual 2013 and 2014 and the current 2013 models get nothing. Certainly not a deal breaker but when these guidance lines in backup cameras have become a standard, its hard to believe that chevy wouldnt follow suit.


----------



## Clump (Oct 22, 2012)

I have a less than 1 week old 2013 Eco with backup camera, no nav or parking assist. This thread piqued my interest, so I checked it out.

There are no guidance lines. The Display/camera menu only has on and off. With the car in reverse, camera on pressing config does nothing.

I hope this helps. Now I wonder if it would have lines with parking assist.


----------



## The_Madcat (Oct 6, 2012)

If it has not been discovered by the time we take ownership of our '13 (Should be early Nov) I will post what I find. We ordered with Nav, 2lt conv pack and the 9 speaker system.


----------



## Starks8 (Jul 20, 2011)

Ive been told the safety package has to be added to possibly have the guidance lines on the backup camera. And even if thats true, it might just be available in the ltz models. My thing is this... if the owners maual says the cruze "may" have the option of guidance lines, then dammit some cruzes have got to have it than. If not any of the 2013's cruze, maybe they are putting the language in there now because the newer 2014-201 cruzes with backup camera will have the guidance lines?


----------



## SundayMoney (Sep 8, 2012)

What are the guidance lines for? I've not seen one with them.

I think the picture quality is good enough for the purpose. I do like the sound and visual alert on the screen when backing out of a parking space and someone comes down the isle I am backing out to alert me someone is coming down the isle and it gives me the direction from which they are coming.


----------



## Starks8 (Jul 20, 2011)

2013Cruze said:


> The rear vision camera for the Cruze does have guidance lines I finally figure it out how to set them.


Yo, 2013 are you really sure your cruze has these guidance lines? I'd like to believe you but I still haven't seen any legit pictures from you and all other posts from fellow forum members on this issue point to the Cruze not having the guidance lines!


----------



## marf (Oct 27, 2012)

I have just got the UK LTZ so no backup camera. Hey techies can i buy a camera and get fitted or do i also need a new radio. Does the radio I have contain video in capability? It has navigation. Anyone know tyhe part number or and price of the 'new' radio please pm me. Oh so annoying as just bought this cruze ltz.


----------



## Starks8 (Jul 20, 2011)

2013Cruze said:


> The rear vision camera for the Cruze does have guidance lines I finally figure it out how to set them.


Pics or it isn't true, lol! I see you have pics in your garage now, so I'll be expecting some guidance line pics too, lol!


----------



## The_Madcat (Oct 6, 2012)

No options for guide lines on my 2013. 2LT with conv pack and navi. Did not get the enhanced safety package. There are 0 options for the backup camera other than on/off.


----------



## usernameerror (Nov 27, 2012)

I recently bought a 2013 Cruze ECO with the Eco Convenience Package. In my opinion the camera is great. Nice sharp picture quality. My other vehicle is a 2010 Equinox LTZ and the camera is horrible. However my Equinox does have the parking assist. I did not get the safety package with my Eco so it does not have park assist.


----------



## Starks8 (Jul 20, 2011)

The_Madcat said:


> No options for guide lines on my 2013. 2LT with conv pack and navi. Did not get the enhanced safety package. There are 0 options for the backup camera other than on/off.


Supposedly, one has to also have the enhanced safety package to have the guidance line camera option. Don't know if this is true or not, but even if it is, it might be exclusively for the Cruze LTZ's with the camera, mylink, and enhanced safety package.


----------



## usernameerror (Nov 27, 2012)

Starks8 said:


> Supposedly, one has to also have the enhanced safety package to have the guidance line camera option. Don't know if this is true or not, but even if it is, it might be exclusively for the Cruze LTZ's with the camera, mylink, and enhanced safety package.


This is true. You need the have the safety package to have the parking assistance lines in the backup camera. It's a convenient feature but not really necessary in my opinion.


----------



## Starks8 (Jul 20, 2011)

If you purchase a chevy cruze with the back up camera does anyone know if it would be possible to replace the OEM back up camera with an aftermarket one that actually has the guidance lines?! If possible, what all would have to be done? Would there need to be a large amount of rewiring as well as having to find the same size rear camera to fit the same way the OEM one did?


----------



## npaggett (Mar 30, 2013)

I can't answer your question, but I am also not sure why guide lines would be necessary on a compact car? A big ol' SUV, sure, but this car is like 14'


----------



## Starks8 (Jul 20, 2011)

npaggett said:


> I can't answer your question, but I am also not sure why guide lines would be necessary on a compact car? A big ol' SUV, sure, but this car is like 14'


lol, 14' or not, tight spaces at those parking garages when you're at the beach or at those huge shopping centers, makes for a interesting day of parking. Any help, even guidance lines on the backup camera of a 14' car, to help lower the risk of clipping someones front bumper or backing up too far and messing up my own rear bumper, is help im willing to take, lol. And, yes I can park without the lines but they just make everything so much **** easier, haha!


----------



## TopazLTZ (Mar 18, 2013)

So... does the Cruze have the guidance lines or not?!? And do you have to have the ESP? Is it an LTZ only thing? Come on 2013Cruze answer us! Can you control the color/ brightness?


----------



## rodneyiii (Oct 23, 2012)

Starks8 said:


> Supposedly, one has to also have the enhanced safety package to have the guidance line camera option. Don't know if this is true or not, but even if it is, it might be exclusively for the Cruze LTZ's with the camera, mylink, and enhanced safety package.





usernameerror said:


> This is true. You need the have the safety package to have the parking assistance lines in the backup camera. It's a convenient feature but not really necessary in my opinion.


I have a fully loaded 1LT, including the Enhanced Safety Pkg and my rear camera does NOT have guidance lines. I had read there was a Patent infringement that prevented GM from putting them in the newer cars. I drove a 2011 or 2012 Volt that does have the lines. They arc with the steering wheel movement to show the projected path.


----------



## 2013Cruze (Aug 4, 2012)

TopazLTZ said:


> So... does the Cruze have the guidance lines or not?!? And do you have to have the ESP? Is it an LTZ only thing? Come on 2013Cruze answer us! Can you control the color/ brightness?


No I have a early 2013 Cruze built in sept of last year. I have the option to turn on the guidance lines but when you select guidance lines nothing happens and no you can't control color or brightness.


----------



## TopazLTZ (Mar 18, 2013)

Thanks 2013Cruze, I wonder if it is possible to get a camera off of any Buick or heck even an Equinox and install it in place of the Cruzes? I'd definitely like to have guidance lines, but, it isn't a deal breaker, but it would be nice to have! Lol


----------



## Starks8 (Jul 20, 2011)

Yeah, the cruzes don't have the guidance lines in the backup camera as of now because of that stupid ass patent infringement!! 

Hopefully that wont be the case in the 2014 and/or 2015 Cruze's back up camera? Do any of the current Buick's or any of the current 2012/13 Chevy vehicles even have back up camera with the guidance lines? If so, which ones would be compatible to replace the cruze's camera with?


----------



## 2013Cruze (Aug 4, 2012)

TopazLTZ said:


> Thanks 2013Cruze, I wonder if it is possible to get a camera off of any Buick or heck even an Equinox and install it in place of the Cruzes? I'd definitely like to have guidance lines, but, it isn't a deal breaker, but it would be nice to have! Lol


I doubt it would work because the backup camera in the Cruze works with the rear cross traffic alert that's part of the enhanced safety package.


----------



## Jeff257 (Mar 19, 2013)

I have the backup camera in my Cruze and I actually like it. However I find myself a lot of times still looking behind me when I back up since I'm still not used to having a camera. It is nice for when I can't see beside me in a parking spot and have the beeps letting me know a car is approaching from the side though.


----------



## NickD (Dec 10, 2011)

Been searching for an aftermarket unit, Garmin did make a bluetooth model only requiring 12V for the camera. That would be nice since I already have a GPS mounted. Do make other units with a screen to mount someplace else or these rear view mirror type that clip on. But would have to tear the entire interior apart to mount and wire them.

Wouldn't need one if these really stupid parents wouldn't let their 3-4 year old kids run wild. Or if people had enough brains to push their shopping carts on the middle of the lane instead of inches away from your back bumper. Probably should remove those huge rear seat head restrains that serve more to block your view than anything else.

Certainly would have to be a very wide view camera, can only wonder if Garmin took their camera off the market due to liability issues.


----------



## Jwall (Apr 4, 2013)

The camera picture quality isn't very good, but we are talking about an entry level car here lol. I think people are expecting too much out of an $18k vehicle. The package on the ECO is $580 and it includes power seat, heated mirrors, auto dimming mirror, flat trunk floor cover deal, AND back up camera. Personally, I think that is pretty reasonable. You still have to look behind you when you back up, that is common sense, but it helps give you a better idea what is directly behind you. I'm satisfied.


----------



## bornchevy (Mar 19, 2013)

I don't understand the fuss? You're not trying to watch a blu-ray in 1080p. I can see everything just fine out my camera and the colors are easily good enough to tell if I'm about to run over something.


----------



## Jwall (Apr 4, 2013)

bornchevy said:


> I don't understand the fuss? You're not trying to watch a blu-ray in 1080p. I can see everything just fine out my camera and the colors are easily good enough to tell if I'm about to run over something.


EXACTLY. It is good enough to keep me and hopefully my old lady from hitting a mailbox or trashcan backing out of a driveway at night. Especially a concern with tinted windows.


----------



## 2013Cruze (Aug 4, 2012)

Starks8 I don't know if this will give you hope or not to the Cruze maybe will have guidance lines in the 2014 or 2015 Cruze. The 2014 Impala has guidance lines in the rear backup camera. I went today to check out a 2014 impala LTZ that my one local dealer just got in the other day.


----------



## 2013Cruze (Aug 4, 2012)

The rear vision camera in the 2014 Impala LTZ had very impressive picture quality.


----------



## Starks8 (Jul 20, 2011)

2013Cruze said:


> Starks8 I don't know if this will give you hope or not to the Cruze maybe will have guidance lines in the 2014 or 2015 Cruze. The 2014 Impala has guidance lines in the rear backup camera. I went today to check out a 2014 impala LTZ that my one local dealer just got in the other day.


Thanks man. Yeah, it would be nice to see the 2014 cruze with the lines but the new impala has a lot of new things the cruze doesnt/won't, so im not going to hold my breath. Just like the impala has the new 2.0 mylink, i doubt the 2014 cruze will get it, but i guess one can hope, lol!


----------



## 2013Cruze (Aug 4, 2012)

Starks8 said:


> Thanks man. Yeah, it would be nice to see the 2014 cruze with the lines but the new impala has a lot of new things the cruze doesnt/won't, so im not going to hold my breath. Just like the impala has the new 2.0 mylink, i doubt the 2014 cruze will get it, but i guess one can hope, lol!


Maybe not the 2014 Cruze but I have faith that GM will have MyLink 2.0 in the 2015 Cruze will have the latest tech stuff for the refresh Cruze. If you want to look up the 2014 Impala they also have pics up of the guidance lines on the 2014 impala. It's Lujack Chevy.


----------



## rodneyiii (Oct 23, 2012)

2013Cruze said:


> No I have a early 2013 Cruze built in sept of last year. I have the option to turn on the guidance lines but when you select guidance lines nothing happens and no you can't control color or brightness.





2013Cruze said:


> Starks8 I don't know if this will give you hope or not to the Cruze maybe will have guidance lines in the 2014 or 2015 Cruze.


First you say your 2013 has guidance lines, then it doesn't. Which one is it? You still haven't told anyone how you "enabled" the lines on your Cruze.


----------



## rodneyiii (Oct 23, 2012)

TopazLTZ said:


> Thanks 2013Cruze, I wonder if it is possible to get a camera off of any Buick or heck even an Equinox and install it in place of the Cruzes? I'd definitely like to have guidance lines, but, it isn't a deal breaker, but it would be nice to have! Lol


I don't think the camera itself produces the lines. I think they are super-imposed into the video feed by a control module since it needs the steering angle input to swivel the guidance lines as the steering wheel is turned. I wonder if the Buick Verano's camera module would swap into a Cruze and show the guidance lines. The Verano TV commercial shows that it has the lines and it is the Cruze's sister car.


----------



## gt_cristian (Apr 7, 2012)

The user manual for a 2013 Cruze says: The RVC system may have a 
guideline overlay that can help the
driver align the vehicle when
backing into a parking spot.
To turn the guidelines on or off:
1. Shift into P (Park).
2. Press the CONFIG button to
enter the configure menu options.
3. Select Display.
4. Select Rear Camera Options.
5. Select Guidelines. When a
checkmark appears next to the
Guidelines option, guidelines will
appear.


----------



## Starks8 (Jul 20, 2011)

Well, I think a few members tried that but had no luck. Anybody who tries it again or for the first time ever, let us know if it finally works.


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## AlainSDL (Jun 13, 2013)

Learn to drive. Don't depend on these gadgets. They make a person lazy. Backing up is something you get good at and master by DOING all the time. As courier I back up a big truck with no rear visibility at least 50 times per day. I do it quickly and efficiently because of practice.


----------



## Jim Frye (Mar 16, 2011)

AlainSDL said:


> Learn to drive. Don't depend on these gadgets. They make a person lazy. Backing up is something you get good at and master by DOING all the time. .


I have to back out of the grandkids driveway every day. It's at the end of a wide cul-de-sac. The rearview camera set on 180 degrees shows me the entire width of the cul-de-sac from sidewalk to sidewalk. It also shows me what's directly behind the car where the mirrors don't reach and you can't see through the rear window. This technology gives me a more comprehensive view to look for the ********* and ankle biters that may be anywhere and are usually moving. The 180 view is also great for backing out of a parking space since it shows what's coming from either side as soon as the trunk lid clears the vehicles on either side. 

The backup/rearview camera is not a replacement for mirrors, but an adjunct to them.


----------

